# -



## jw (Sep 27, 2011)

-


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 27, 2011)

Ro-Tel, mmmmmmmm. These look great Josh. I make a big pot of beans and rice every other week to bring for my lunches. I just take some rice, black and/or kidney beans, Ro-Tel and corn. I mix it all up and put it in plastic containers and freeze them. I usually eat them for breakfast and it sticks with my all day. I may have to give your soup a try, thanks.


----------



## Kim G (Sep 27, 2011)

Joshua, have you ever made this with less meat and maybe another kind of bean (what kind would you suggest)? I'm asking because meat is so expensive, but this recipe looks delicious!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 27, 2011)

I just had some this past weekend. I will get the recipe my sister uses and post it. We love it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay, 
Here is who my family makes it. It is simple. 

*Taco Soup*
1 can corn 
1 can stewed tomatoes
1 can Italian stewed tomatoes 
1 can Mexican stewed tomatoes 
1 can pinto beans 
1 can Bush's medium chili beans 
1 pkg taco meat seasoning 
1 pkg hidden valley ranch dressing 
2 lbs ground beef 
Brown meat 
Add taco meat seasoning 
Dump entire contents of all cans in 
Empty ranch dressing pkg 
Heat thoroughly. 
Take taco chips cheese and sour cream for additional toppings.


----------



## a mere housewife (May 2, 2012)

Joshua, that looks photogenic enough that you ought to be a guest on our (my and my two little sisters') cooking show. (Though I'm afraid that in the only episode ever produced, there was some squabbling among two of the sisters, and Elvis appeared to the sous chef in the cooking oil.)


----------



## NB3K (May 2, 2012)

Sounds yummy. I'll have to try it.


----------

